# Taimat kernel and call recorder question



## ssethv (Jun 13, 2011)

I am currently using [Rom][Unofficial]Shiftao5P Ic3.2.1 but I want to use the Call recorder app that used to work with Tiamats/ziggys kernels back in the day. I haven't had any luck lately... so, question is, Does anyone have any suggestion on which kernel will work with the "real" call recorder app (the app icon that is green with the mic) any suggestion are appreciated... thanks ahead of time peeps


----------



## ssethv (Jun 13, 2011)

EDIT: I figured it out.... I am using Tiamat 1.1.5 with the call recorder app and it is working perfectly


----------

